# Thoughts on a new doe... :)



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey guys! Just got a new doe with Regan... Here she is.. We're thinking of calling her Angel after Michelangelo because she's a paint.  Any critiques would be great. She is INSANE. It took 45 minutes to get her to hold still and let me touch her legs. Luckily, I think I'm more stubborn then her... Does anyone have any ideas on how to get a doe that's never been shown to "show". I love my prong collars and it helped a ton. Its just difficult when they are sooooo strong.










Let me know what you think!
Thanks,


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not a boer person...but wow..she's a looker! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is very pretty!


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Beautiful Boer Doe!! Congradulations :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

looks nice, wouldnt mind seeing her a little longer & a little more shape to her rump but she is very nice


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's very pretty  I am no pro on conformation either even though we have boer/percentages, haha. I have so much to learn  But again I think she's really nice. How old is she? We bought 2 does back in April that were not friendly/used to being handled, they were 4 months old. Within a week or two we had one tamed down with lots of love, hand feeding grain/hay, and baby talk. Her buddy is the 'crazy' one, but is starting to settle down and will let me walk up to her and pet her without running away and having to be caught. I'd think if you walk her and work with her a lot, that will get her adjusted to walking on the collar. Our 'crazy' lil doe still tries to drag us, but at least we're not dragging her anymore LOL


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

She is very stout looking. She long and deep bodied and good on her pasterns. I would like to see a bit more brisket extension and a stronger top. She is very nicely blended from her neck into her shoulders. Overall, I think she's a pretty nice doe!


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Is she a percentage? How old is she? Good set of horns and a pretty face. I think she blends beautifully from the neck to the shoulders. Would like to see her a bit longer but sometimes paints give the appearance of a shorter side profile when really they aren't that short. Good on her feet and legs would like to see more forearm expression and fill in the lower leg. Over all a real nice doe! Just work with her every day for a little bit to get her calm. If you can get her on a shear stand just keep running your hands down her legs and set her up when they move. feed her from your hand so she trusts you.
Anna 
www.freewebs.com/brbn


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She's very cool looking. I'd like to see her from the front. 
She maybe could be a little longer, but paints sometimes give
you an optical illusion of being shorter bodied. How are her
teats and bite?


----------



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey guys! Thank you for the critiques. I agree with almost everything said. 

She is about 19 months old and about a 98% boer. I dont think she's short sided, but I will look at her compared to some other does and let you guys know. I will work on getting a front photo! Thanks guys! 

Her personality is just SO stubborn. Will keep working with her.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very pretty! I love the color... She's very thick and has a ton of volume and capacity. I don't think she's short sided... Just the paint makes her look it.


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

With our wild ones, we tie them up for about 30 minutes until they quit fighting the collar/halter, then we take 2 buckets of grain and walk back and forth between the two. If you have help, have someone hand feed the grain while the other leads the goat. Not grain until she is being good. Constant handling will be the best solution.

Very cute!


----------



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

More photos -


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She sure is a chunk! Somebody had been feeding her good. 
She'll make nice babies. Breed her to a wide fronted buck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love her even more with these new pics! Congrats on such a beautiful, well taken care of doe! Hopefully she tames down to you soon. Make sure you have animal crackers, offer her some see if she'll eat them, I know with every goat we've had especially the adults, they've gone crazy over them and they helped in the taming process


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a nice Doe...I don't see her as short length either.... 

You can see... when she is being worked with ...she is tightening up and is getting nervous.... So ..she isn't standing calmly...after you work with her daily... she will relax a bit more and look more comfortable....in the pics ..she is tense.....

It will take work but ...she is a nice enough Doe to show well...She is strong on her feet...has a good topline... she can stand for a bit more brisket and twist....but all in all.. she is nice...after she gets use the training and is better with it....retake a pic...her tail will come up as well....stand her as square as you can... :wink:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive feedback, everyone! She's a very pretty girl, and Julia and I are lucky to be able to add her to our herd. 

-Regan


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree with what pam said. Very nice doe. I would like to see more width in the chest floor, though. She's very pretty. I love paints!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

